# Sophus Berendsen Easy Locke clutch replacement levers



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone know of a source for levers on a Sophus Berendsen Easy Locke clutch? 
I found a search by someone 9 years ago on SailNet, but am new to this site and didn't know how to see if anyone answered him


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try the manufacturer

BSI A/S
Fjordagervej 34-36
DK-6100 Haderslev
Denmark

Phone: +45 7322 2222
Fax: +45 7322 2211

being a newbie to the forum i´m unable to post the links


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Both of you...welcome to the group..here's the link to BSI DK.

BSI


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

*easy lock supplier*

Scandvik Marine Inc. - Home
Scandvik Marine Supply, more than 20 years of excellence. ... Hatches and Portlights, Easy Lock Rope Clutches, Engbo Mooring and Stern Anchoring Systems. ...Scandvik Marine Inc. - Home

Purchased two last year for my Catalina 27, seems like they ran about $9.00 each. Only come in black.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*easy lock lever replacements*

Did you find a place to order the replacement levers from? I need three. Cat 27. [email protected]


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! ( hint . . .many don't check the dates on posts but good luck with the search)


----------

